# pregaday tablets + iron tablets



## missT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi emilycaitlin/oink,
my midwife told me my haemoglobin (sp!) was low (10) and gave me pregaday tablets to take every day plus iron tablets (200mg) to take three times per day.
The pregaday box has a warning that overdoses of iron can be fatal and I really just wanted to check that this is all ok. I do trust my lovely midwife but I'm a little anxious about things at the moment and just wanted to chec
Thanks
T xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It wouldn't overdose you with the amount that there is in pregaday, but I think 3 times a day for the iron, on a haemoglobin of 10, is a bit excessive, and will end up making you constipated.  Have a word with your gp, as twice a day should be fine.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

